# Spy Gear & Technology Questions



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

I've decided to hack into my (prob.) WH's computer. I considered a Voice Activated Recorder in his car but (a) he takes suspicious calls outside on walks, a lot, and not so much into his car, and (b) he's _always _on the phone in the car or has the radio going, and I could spend a lot of time and battery juice listening to nothing.

No, the real place of evil is his computer. Don't ask me how I know -- it's a hundred little things. There's a Spanish saying: "A woman always feels the shadow of another woman." Well, this shadow falls squarely on his computer, specifically his internet browser.

So a few questions for the technically savvy: WH keeps his MacBookPro computer locked tight and password protected, in his own office area in our home. I thought first I might get a spy-cam so I can learn his password, and then install keylogger software. What do you think of that plan? And....

(1) How close would the camera have to be so that the keystrokes would be recognizable? 

(2) He knows exactly what is in his area and exactly where it is -- it's not like I can put a teddy-bear in his office without him noticing. Even a "pen" would not work so well unless I hid it somehow -- his pens aren't in a place where they could see his keyboard. All the spy-cams I see on the web come already embedded in another object. Ideally I'd like to find a tiny camera that I could mount myself in/behind something already in my husband's office, like behind a picture frame or a light bulb. (I'm fairly handy.) Any ideas?

(3) Will motion-activated cameras work if they are behind a glass door on a cabinet? That would make things much easier but if not I can go either with a different location or a non-motion-activated camera. (Just it will take longer, because I don't always know or have access right before he uses the computer, and batteries run out after a couple hours.)

(4) Assuming it works, can anyone recommend a keylogger program for a Mac? Everything I see on the web is for a PC.

Thank you all SO much for your help and advice!!
-IWS

Edited to add: Any and all suggestions will be ABSOLUTELY welcome! I'm just trying to open this idea to other, better minds! I don't expect gospel, just hoping for ideas towards a strategy!! Thank you SO SO much for any comments and advice!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No offense intended, but are you prepared to respond to the fallout when he finds out you're spying on him? I'm not saying youre doing the wrong thing, but if he's paranoid AND techy, you're running a pretty risky game. And if he catches you spying before you get anything useful...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Why do all this? If you can't trust him why be married? Trust is so important and hard to build..if he can't share his phone w/ you...there is something to hide.
I feel for you, be strong.
Mouse


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

is there a light on the ceiling that would get a good view of the keyboard?


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

AlmostRecovered: Yes! It's not a standard light bulb, though, so if the thought is to get a special "spy" bulb with an embedded camera, I doubt it will be the same. But I can definitely work something into the fixture. (It's one of those "cans" in the ceiling and a flood-type bulb, but there's a little space behind and around the bulb.)

Smackdown: You're right, I'm sure there's something to hide, and we are getting a divorce next year, but without proof, I'm the bad guy in his family's eyes, and they control all the money.

PBear: You're right, too. It IS a risky game. I have to be very careful.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Forget the camera.

Here`s a tutorial on how to get past a macbooks password.

You can then install a keylogger.

how to Hack and change macbook password! - YouTube


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Forget the camera.
> 
> Here`s a tutorial on how to get past a macbooks password.
> 
> ...



I think you need to be careful with this method.

If your husband is as paranoid as you present him to be, this will be let him know his computer may have been compromised. That's because this method on youtube resets the root password. When the password is reset, he will not be able to log back in with his login id (if he uses "root" or administrator as login).


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

Good point - I was just learning that on YouTube. There's a few ways there about how to reset the password, or to add another admin, but he'll see it for sure. It was a good idea, Tacoma, but I'm going to do the camera thing. Thanks for looking out for me, Aug!

PS- Yes, my husband is somewhat paranoid, but I wasn't aware that I had said so. Secretive, controlling, obsessive-compulsive hypochondriac -- those traits I mentioned. But paranoid?? I must be getting forgetful in my old age.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I_Will_Survive said:


> PS- Yes, my husband is somewhat paranoid, but I wasn't aware that I had said so. Secretive, controlling, obsessive-compulsive hypochondriac -- those traits I mentioned. But paranoid?? I must be getting forgetful in my old age.


No, you didnt say he was paranoid. That was my impression from reading your description of him.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Smoke detector cam?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How much do you want to spend? Voice stress analyzers? Laser microphones? Inline network taps?


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

All that just to see if he's cheating? That's deep.


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

All that just to have proof that he's cheating and that I'm not a crazy-woman who needs medication and should be cut off from her children. (And who, futhermore, doesn't deserve a dime in support, because she's fabricating the whole thing.)

Smoke detector cam -- wow, that's a real thing! Couldn't suddenly put a new one in that room, though, he'd notice. (He does stretching in that room as well, and so spends a little time every day actually looking at the ceiling.) Voice stress analyzers -- now you're making fun of me. ;-)

Does anyone have experience with spy cams? Will one be able to show keystrokes at a distance of 15 feet? Will the motion detector work behind glass? 

Edited to say: more like 6-8 feet, depending.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Motion detectors generally do not work through a barrier of any kind. Motion detectors don't actually detect motion, they detect slight distortions in either air pressure or micro magnetic fields, depending on the device type. 

There are however Infrared motion detectors - typically used for outdoor perimeter security which could theoretically penetrate glass at a distance. They're built to penetrate rain and fog so it's plausible they MIGHT penetrate some types of glass. Polarized or double glazed thermal panes with a gas barrier won't work allow that. 

Could a camera detect specific key strokes at 15'? Doubtful. At least not one that's unobtrusive. You would need some kind of EMP detector wired to a shotgun antenna and calibrated to that keyboard. Each key emits a unique electrical signal that can be captured at a distance. Then you have to collect that feed and interpret it with some kind of software. THAT will work through glass.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

as mentioned above, a good motion detection camera will use IR (infrared) or other means to detect motion. You can easily detect the keystrokes on a keyboard if you use the right equipment. As mentioned above it depends on what you are willing to invest in your peace of mind. Sent you a PM


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I can't tell you enough how much I appreciate your support.

{At the risk of sounding self-absorbed after all that, I will say that I'm not really at risk of being cut off from my kids. By the time the divorce is final, only one will be under 18 anyway.

And one time we were entering the house as my husband was berating me for "tearing the family apart" and he said, "you know the kids will stop loving you!" and I only replied, "I don't think that's true." Lucky for me I didn't say what I was thinking, which was that they don't just love me b/c I buy them stuff. Turns out one of our kids was home and heard that snippet of conversation and gave him a really dirty look. Serves him right. }

But the important part is, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## iDeal (Oct 25, 2011)

You wont get anything with a camera, the way hands are positioned over a keyboard will block your view, leaving you only a few tries.

If it was a windows operating system, i could have gotten into it remotely lol

Your best bet, IF you are absolutely sure he has something on his computer, is to reset the password completely, change it to something new, immediately look on his computer for evidence, screenshots, logs, pictures anything. then just act like you dont know whats happened once he gets home.

He cant accuse you of anything, he needs proof.

Also, if he has his mac password protected, AT HOME, he obviously has something to hide.

Better yet, give the whole laptop to your attorney as forensic evidence...hire a PI?

And about the radio in the car, pull it out when no one is around, pour some salt water onto it, put it back in, give it some times and the crystals from the salt int he water will pass electricity all over and maybe blow a fuse AND it just wont work anymore. Again, he has to accuse you with no proof.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I put a camera in our curio cabinet,, it wasn't motion detected so I had limited tries to video it.... but he finger pecks his keys. 

Trust me it took me about 30 rewinds and replaying till I figured out the password,, but I did it. Then I had to go through it again for his FB password...

He has no clue I know it, so I can check on him..... Found a lot of porn, but no contact with OW. He's a truck driver so all his contact was while out on the road.


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

Numb in Ohio, I LOVE YOU! I hope your feeling returns soon.

(Although not too soon -- I still wake up crying more days than not... Shall I say, I hope your happiness returns soon. --THANK YOU!)


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope you find out what you need to also. And I hope it is good news. I have learned a lot of detective ways lately. I am finding a lot of lies I have been told since Dday.. so far about 90% lies from H. 

Just sent FB message to OWH tonight, so should be able to reconfront here soon.....with a lot of info he will have no clue I know about. :smthumbup:


----------

